# Great Spurgeon quote



## ReformedWretch (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Dec 20, 2008)

May Christ be exalted!


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 27, 2008)

I remembered this as I prepared my sermon today. It's a great quote for part of the discussion on man's depravity. Thanks again.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 27, 2008)




----------

